# Brew Stand Height



## Crusty (10/7/11)

Hi guys,
I am using tall keggles for my brewery ( 600mm high ) & looking for some ideas on brew stand height.
My castors are 150mm high to where they will be mounted & am looking at an overall stand height of 600mm, with castors ( 1200mm total height with kegs )
This allows me to look over & into my vessels without tiptoeing or straining to look down into the vessels.
Can some of you guys give me an idea of your brew stand measurements, bottom of stand to top of stand, forgetting the influence of castors.
Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/11)

are you talking single tier?


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/11)

My brewstand height is about 450mm from bottom to top not including castors for me that's the perfect height with castors and keggles to see inside without going on tiptoe. It all depends on how tall you are.


----------



## hsb (10/7/11)

My stand is 600mm tall, keggles sit on top. Castors add another 80. 
Feels good for me, easily see in to Mash Tun. I am, ahem, 5'8" and 3/4


----------



## hsb (10/7/11)

My rig - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry786730


----------



## Crusty (10/7/11)

Cheers guys,
I'm 5 /10 & it will be single tier. 450mm is what I was looking at, 150mm for the castors & 600mm for the kegs, 1200mm total.
seems I was in the ball park.
Thanks guys


----------



## donburke (10/7/11)

Crusty said:


> Cheers guys,
> I'm 5 /10 & it will be single tier. 450mm is what I was looking at, 150mm for the castors & 600mm for the kegs, 1200mm total.
> seems I was in the ball park.
> Thanks guys



the top of my pots are 1200mm from ground level, this works well, you could go a bit lower, but i wouldnt go higher

obviously you need to be able to stir the mash, so you dont want it too high, but another consideration for me was that i wanted the tap high enough to be able to gravity fill my 60 litre fermenter as i prefer to gravity fill my fermenter instead of pumping into it

i thought you were canning the 3v and going braumeister ?


----------



## Crusty (10/7/11)

donburke said:


> the top of my pots are 1200mm from ground level, this works well, you could go a bit lower, but i wouldnt go higher
> 
> obviously you need to be able to stir the mash, so you dont want it too high, but another consideration for me was that i wanted the tap high enough to be able to gravity fill my 60 litre fermenter as i prefer to gravity fill my fermenter instead of pumping into it
> 
> i thought you were canning the 3v and going braumeister ?



I am about as indecisive as you could possibly get. I have almost abandoned this project several times due to the frustration of relying on trades people, welders, electricians, plumbers etc, to stop arsing me around & turn up when expected, call me back when told they would do so & putting up with one turkey welding one of my kegs incorrectly rendering the bloody thing useless. I thought stuff this crap, I can't take the custom rig anymore, sell it & get something plug & play, too easy. I then began to think with my 3rd child due in 7 weeks, my hrs being cut back & my wife now not working, how the hell am I going to raise the money for a Braumeister. So, I ran an ad in an aquarium reefing forum which I am a member of & sold $500.00 worth of gear to get this darn thing finished. I practically had this sold till Saturday morning & it dwelled on me how stupid I have become & to wake up & get it done. I now have the money to get it finished & I think I have made the right decision. As convenient as the Braumeister looks, I think a 3V has a bit more flexibility over the BM & kinda worried that if something went down on the BM, it would mean sending it back, waiting for repair & then finally getting it back. Not too much could possibly go wrong with the 3V & if something electronic went down, I could still continue brewing & manually do what I had to do to finish the brew day.
I am too close to finishing this off to abandon it & if I was starting from scratch, the BM would of definatley been something that I would of considered purchasing.


----------



## reVoxAHB (10/7/11)

I modelled my brewstand off another AHB member's design. Apologies to whomever the fellow was, I can't think of his name or nick offhand. Credit in design goes to him.






In the end, I've always found the first tier a touch too tall, by about 50-75mm even possibly 100mm. I'm nitpicking, but if I had to do it again, I would drop it a touch to that first tier. 

Finished stand: 









Overall, can't complain really.


----------



## Crusty (10/7/11)

reVox said:


> I modelled my brewstand off another AHB member's design. Apologies to whomever the fellow was, I can't think of his name or nick offhand. Credit in design goes to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superb reVox, very nice.


----------



## donburke (12/7/11)

Crusty said:


> I have almost abandoned this project several times due to the frustration of relying on trades people, welders, electricians, plumbers etc, to stop arsing me around & turn up when expected, call me back when told they would do so & putting up with one turkey welding one of my kegs incorrectly rendering the bloody thing useless.



were you dealing with phil jones (the ****) as well ?


----------



## ekul (12/7/11)

My single tier, single pot 'system' is 450mm high. I made it the minimum distance of a cube because i nochill so that i can siphon into the cube, but also see what i'm doing. Its a good size for me. From memory a cube is not quite 40cm tall. When i was measuring my cubes (which i thought were all the same) according to murphy's law i seem to have measured the shortest one. Draining into the slightly taller cubes takes a little longer as there isn't much difference between the bottom of the kettle and the top of the cube. Anyway if you nochill this should be a consideration, measure all your cubes!


----------



## Crusty (12/7/11)

donburke said:


> were you dealing with phil jones (the ****) as well ?



No, just some other useless rip off. I had a plumber come round & install some copper pickup tubes for me via compression fittings. I asked if he could re-shape my immersion chiller to suit my taller keg so he began heating it up, started bending & as he did so, the small braize that held the two pipes together came apart & left a gaping hole on one side. He didn't have the thing he needed in his car & asked me to be home between 3 or 4 oclock the following day & he would fix it. The bastard didnt show & I have called his mobile every second day for 2 weeks straight to no avail. I saw the prick in the supermarket & made a bee line straight for him & the amount of shit he dribbled was unbelieveable. He says to me, oh been really busy, havent had a chance to ring ya back, sorry mate. These are the kind of dickheads I have to deal with on a regular basis. These tradies whinge about the lack of work in the area but if they get off their lazy arse & be reliable, maybe they'll get some work, what a dickhead. I will never go down the DIY road for anything ever again, it's been an absolute soul destroying journey that has left me a little bitter & frustrated. Almost there though, touch wood.


----------



## amiddler (12/7/11)

Crusty said:


> No, just some other useless rip off. I had a plumber come round & install some copper pickup tubes for me via compression fittings. I asked if he could re-shape my immersion chiller to suit my taller keg so he began heating it up, started bending & as he did so, the small braize that held the two pipes together came apart & left a gaping hole on one side. He didn't have the thing he needed in his car & asked me to be home between 3 or 4 oclock the following day & he would fix it. The bastard didnt show & I have called his mobile every second day for 2 weeks straight to no avail. I saw the prick in the supermarket & made a bee line straight for him & the amount of shit he dribbled was unbelieveable. He says to me, oh been really busy, havent had a chance to ring ya back, sorry mate. These are the kind of dickheads I have to deal with on a regular basis. These tradies whinge about the lack of work in the area but if they get off their lazy arse & be reliable, maybe they'll get some work, what a dickhead. I will never go down the DIY road for anything ever again, it's been an absolute soul destroying journey that has left me a little bitter & frustrated. Almost there though, touch wood.



Hang in there Crusty, tell yourself "It will be worth it in the end."

Drew


----------



## Crusty (13/7/11)

Drew said:


> Hang in there Crusty, tell yourself "It will be worth it in the end."
> 
> Drew



Thanks Drew,
I've had some rotten luck & a few things not going to plan but I can see the finish line now. Getting my electrical control box this weekend & getting the MM controller & PID installed as well as the 4 on/off switches. Last job will be the sparky wiring it all up & a mate of mine is going to hard plumb the 2 x 23jet Mongolian burners to my stand & it's water test time.
Pretty excited that it's almost done.


----------



## Malted (13/7/11)

Sounds like it is going to be a good rig. Got any build pictures??? 

Edit: not the for sale pictures


----------



## donburke (13/7/11)

ahhhh the trials and tribulations of building a brewstand, brings back some daunting memories




i'll second drew's thoughts of "hang in there", it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Crusty (13/7/11)

Malted said:


> Sounds like it is going to be a good rig. Got any build pictures???
> 
> Edit: not the for sale pictures



I haven't posted too much as this has taken me over a year to get where I am & would prove to be a very boring process. Once I have it water tested & operational, I will take quite a few more & post some shots of my maiden run with all the new gear.

I know it will be worth it in the end & I can't wait till it's finally finished.


----------



## Malted (13/7/11)

Crusty said:


> I haven't posted too much as this has taken me over a year to get where I am & would prove to be a very boring process. Once I have it water tested & operational, I will take quite a few more & post some shots of my maiden run with all the new gear.
> 
> I know it will be worth it in the end & I can't wait till it's finally finished.




Cool bananas. Perhaps take build pictures along the way and post everything when it is done. I know I am interested in how folks do things as well as the final product. 
Sounds like a great rig. I am looking forward, as would you, to see it's completion. :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (13/7/11)

gday crusty, if you need some welding etc done, head out to the slipway (Harwood), there was some good tradesmen hanging around when i was there, or drop into the _Harwood Hilton_, I bet all the Slipway and Mill blokes still drink there, and ask around if anyone's interested in a cashy :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Crusty (13/7/11)

yardy said:


> gday crusty, if you need some welding etc done, head out to the slipway (Harwood), there was some good tradesmen hanging around when i was there, or drop into the _Harwood Hilton_, I bet all the Slipway and Mill blokes still drink there, and ask around if anyone's interested in a cashy :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers



Yardy,
You're gunna have to do something about that avatar man. Seriously I try to read your posts & keep gettin sucked in to the left. I spend a good 5mins reading your posts though. Shit, here comes the missus. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Parks (14/7/11)

:icon_offtopic: 


Crusty said:


> Shit, here comes the missus. :icon_cheers:


My missus started looking at me funny one day, then I realised it was that exact avatar h34r:


----------

